# Tentacley USO;)



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Here is the USO that was made for Sir Tentacle


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh boy. I see a trustworthy hunter. Would that be micarta or a spectraply? (Looks like micarta)

Awesome work!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Black G10 Core, G10 Scales.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

What tools do you use for working with G10?


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow, really eye catching  nice work!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful work


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


>


This should keep you Happy for a while!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

nice. I love the high contrast, vibrant colors.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

DogBox said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I anticipate getting some mileage out of it, just due to it's portability; I always have slings in my car, but this is small enough to disappear in a pocket..


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I keep mine in my little change pocket. Thus how compact it is.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

there s so much life in it!

jazz


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You had me at Hello!!!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Lol Can-Opener


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Somehow I missed this post til now....geez what a striking design and color scheme! I love to see "out of the box thinking" in creating new and different frames. I'd love to see a pic of Tentacles's hand holding it to see the ergo aspect of this design.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Jeez, I was just thinking of my lil' USO the other day! After some heavy use, she's got a new home now. I miss her, but I know she's living a good life 

...if you like what you see, I would VERY HIGHLY suggest sending Mr. Mack a PM. I've had the pleasure of dealing with hime thrice; he is a pleasure to do business with, & you will get EXACTLY what you want.

For the dimensions of the USO, you'd expect it to handle like a PFS...but it doesn't. I shot this little bugger TTF 95% of the time, & never once had a fork hit; the position of the tubes through the forks just seemed to pull it right through. I'd very much recommend this design for anyone who likes to bave a sling along even though he (or she) might not have an opportunity to use it..it's ready if the time does arrive, & if it doesn't, you won't even notice the missing pocket space (I'd carry her in my 5th on such occasions).

Just a heads up, Karl...I'll be at your door for another one (probably pink, yellow, & black) after the holidays. I miss her....


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Cool. I'm ready. I have a couple weeks where I don't have any grad classes so I will have time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


>


Hey hey, TT,

















​You lucky Dog, F'er, er, Buddy!​:neener:​I'd be grinnin' too!​Then again, I'd probably have *BOTH* grins!​


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Striking colors. Great job on that, especially with that tough material. That thing is as rugged as it is pretty. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Very very ..... Nice!!


----------

